# best 30-06 for the couple times a year deer hunter



## huntbigones (Mar 6, 2006)

hello if there is a post about 30-06 already that would answer my? i couldnt find it sorry. let me say i ve read a few posts and like the forum thats why i joined. Im looking for the over all good deal on a 30-06 i will be using to hunt dear in florida and kentucky im set on a 30-06 but now which one. ive seen bolt action and pump action, break down for cleaning isnt and issue i will do it right no matter what it takes but i want to be able to shoot tight circles at 300 yrds average. moneys wise lets stay under $600 with optics will consider used for a better gun but will need to know what wear and tear to look for and stay away from. Thanks for all the help and hope most of us on here arent like dick chaney


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

You can't go wrong with a Savage. I would seriously consider whatever model Savage that you like best. I would also consider the Stevens model which is a real bargain at retails under $300 so then you could invest in a decent scope. If limited to $600 total for rifle and optics I would suggest spending roughly half on the rifle and half on the scope. For the money, nothing beats the accuracy on average from the Savage/Stevens. I have two Stevens 200 rifles, a .223 and a .308. They will both shoot inside an inch at 100 yards with right loads, and will keep most off the shelf hunting bullets inside 2inchs. You may want to also consider a New England Firearms Handi Rifle. I have one of these and think very highly of this gun after considering the price. I have grouped inside a 1/2in with the right handloads. Not bad for a $200 rifle. As to the Scopes, I would look at any of the entry level Leupolds or a Burris. I personally would stay away from the Rem 710 package series as I have heard that they are crap. I guess that I would stay away from any of the package deals as you are for the most part getting POS scope, so you may as well just get the rifle and scope seperate.


----------



## huntbigones (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks are there any other takers on this issue i would like opionions on higher end remingtons like the 7400 and 7600 pump also the 700 bolt as well as the savage rifles i think im set on the scope so i will conscentrate on what rifle to buy.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I personally favor Remington but multiple people will say never buy a Remington semi-auto but i had good experiences with them. My dad had to take in his Model 740 once but $25.60 later it was good as new and i never had a problem with my Model 742 except my clip and i had to get a new one.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a 30-06 winchester featherweight with a Leupold 3.5 by 12 x scope. I love that gun. It so nice and DEADLY accurate with any shot. I have had nothing but good times with it. It was my dream gun and I really like the caliber. It doesn't kick much and it kills like no other :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I love my 7400, it is the ultimate brush gun. Short, lights, and points like a shotgun. Its perfect for the type of hunting I like to do.

If you are interensted PM me and I'll tell you more.


----------



## huntbigones (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the help well i shot 2 guns today one was a savage 11g which was alright but did not compare to what i bought which was a rem 700 bdl with bushnell 6.5x12x50 i know cheap. but i got the rem and scope for $250 and at 100 yrds when the scope zeroed i shot 5 rounds through a 5/8 hole could have been better but it was cheap ammo the savage shot 5 rounds at 100 yrds in about 1 1/2 pattern the range manger couldnt believe it so he tried and well it was about 1 1/4 so i dont think that savage at $160 more with a base line leupold was worth the money. but this is my opinion and i dont shoot rifles much except for 22's. Oh and the rem 700 only had 8 shots through it by range staff so it was practically new and looked it. keep this discussion going though with your thoughts maybe it will help others since deer season is 8 mths away


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

http://ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdView?mo ... 0&return=Y

Its going a bit over your price limit but I think you would love it, I got 2 of those in a 7mm SA Mag and a .22 LR they are excellent guns.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

remington 700 is all you will ever need. if you want the least amount of work for keeping the rifle like new, go with the 700XCR.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

That Rem. 700 you bought sounds like a keeper to me! It's not every day you find anything that shoots that good out of the box and you can't beat the price! Good Job!


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

Sounds like you found a good deal! I've always loved Remington-I have a 870 Super Mag and an older 30-06 Model 742. Both are fantastic guns with no problems, ever. My brother bought a model 700 BDL in .308, and he loves it, again, no problems. The only thing I would like to bring up is my love for the Bushnell Elite 3200 Scope. It has this thing called "Rainguard" coating on it, and I can vouch that it's the real deal. I bet every deer hunter on this forum has had their scope fog/get wet on them to the point they can't see out of it anymore. It really sucks when you don't have over/unders! Last year, I was out deer hunting, doing a drive with like 8 guys (conditions were heavy, wet snow) and by the time we were done with the drive, NOBODY could see through their scopes, but mine was as clear as if it were sunny out! I can't say if the Leupolds/Swarovski's do the same because I can't afford the better ones, but perhaps someone who has used one can tell me if they can shield against the weather like this scope. By the way, it's only about a $180 scope!


----------



## xHogHunter (Oct 25, 2005)

You must see for your self how well the low cost Stevens 200 shoots to believe it. You can find them as low as $200 at basspro. If you need more try they Savage Hunter series, same action with accutrigger. Warne mounts and rings are srong as anything on earth. Try the Millet Silver Buck 3x9. Read up on all these. You should be able to get Savage for well under 6 bills with the mounts scope and all. You can spend a lot more bucks but you will not find anything that shoots better.


----------



## huntbigones (Mar 6, 2006)

i really appreciate all your help, looking forward to november.


----------

